# plans for a new computer



## ilie (Oct 16, 2004)

here's my list for a new piece, what u guys think, i was in between performance and afordable, critics are much needed
so here it goes:
Case
COOLER MASTER Centurion 5 CAC-T05-UW Black Aluminum Bezel, SECC ATX Mid Tower Computer Case - Retail $39.99

Media Burners
2 x SAMSUNG 18X DVD±R DVD Burner With 12X DVD-RAM Write, LightScribe Technology Black IDE Model SH-S182M/BEBN - OEM $65.98

Cooler
ARCTIC COOLING Freezer 7 Pro CPU Cooler - Retail $29.99

Memory 
G.SKILL 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model F2-6400CL5D-2GBNQ - Retail $209.99

Mobo
ASUS P5N-E SLI Socket T (LGA 775) NVIDIA nForce 650i SLI ATX Intel Motherboard - Retail $139.99

Primary Drive
Western Digital Raptor WD740ADFD 74GB 10,000 RPM Serial ATA150 Hard Drive - OEM $159.99

Storage
Western Digital Caviar RE WD1600YS 160GB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drive - OEM $64.99
(i have a 120gig seagate from previous computer also)

Power Supplies
ENERMAX Liberty ELT500AWT ATX12V 500W Power Supply - Retail $104.99

Processors
Intel Core 2 Duo E6300 Conroe 1.86GHz LGA 775 Processor Model BX80557E6300 - Retail $189.00

Sound Cards
Creative Sound Blaster SB0610VP 7.1 Channels PCI Interface Audigy 4 SE Sound Card - OEM $49.99

Video Cards
eVGA 256-P2-N636-AR GeForce 7950GT 256MB GDDR3 PCI Express x16 HDCP Video Card - Retail 200.99


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

I woule reccomend the E6400 over the 6300 (E6400=$205) Zalman cooler (9500 $44est), a seagate or WD 320Gb HD ($94) and a more powerful psu....if you have any ideas for additions or upgrade to sli. and the Creative X-fi soundcard ($99)


----------



## PanamaGal (Jun 3, 2006)

I would opt for a quality 550-600W power supply to be safe for any additional components. I think Seasonic power supplies are outstanding.


----------



## ilie (Oct 16, 2004)

thanx t othose who contributed to this , more ideas are needed


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

650+ psu


----------



## ilie (Oct 16, 2004)

for those that sugested better psu's, what brand would u say i shall get?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://www.techsupportforum.com/showthread.php?t=107466


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

pc power & cooling.....the 750 is $199 @ newegg....simply the best !


----------

